# My Audi Exclusive S3



## .:AreThirteeTwo (May 30, 2010)

This is my Audi Exclusive Merlin Purple 2016 S3,
Waited 6 Months for it to show up. Very pleased with the color.

I have a full build thread on Audizine but Ill toss this here as well.


Ill just leave these here:thumbup:

Rotiform QLB on the way any day now.
Have HR super sport springs on 
Spulen Turbo Muffler Delete as well.

Brembo BBK coming soon.
UN motorsports ECU/TCU tune also coming soon.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow a purple one! Nice! What are the other special order colors for the S3 in 2016?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)




----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

:thumbup:

One of the best S3's I have seen.

Black optics + a nice sporty color = win!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

That color reminds me of Shiraz Red.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Daaang I want that nardo gray on my S3!!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## .:AreThirteeTwo (May 30, 2010)

VWNCC said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> One of the best S3's I have seen.
> 
> Black optics + a nice sporty color = win!





scope213 said:


> Wow a purple one! Nice! What are the other special order colors for the S3 in 2016?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




Thanks guys for the compliments!

You can special order it through the Audi Exclusive program in pretty much any color, I only got turned down on my initial color of Porsche Impulse Red as the factory that was building the S3's could not do that paint code.


Got an update on my wheels, should have them by end of next week :thumbup:


----------



## primolak (Jul 30, 2015)

That looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Very nice sir


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

The color with the black optics makes it a very unique car. Mercedes has a similar color on their CLA/GLA AMGs. Your car is beautiful.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty amazing car, congrats! Please upload some pics once you install your new wheels!


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

How different is the Merlin Purple from the factory Panther Black Crystal Effect ?

German car makers have a very conventional color palette. Cool colors have to be specially ordered :banghead: Tired of the Black, White, Gray, Silver, Red and Blue.

Congrats for the car and thanks for being bold !


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

Beautiful! I agonized for a while over the cost vs. benefit of getting this exact color and now am really wishing I hadn't held back!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

VR6Nikopol said:


> How different is the Merlin Purple from the factory Panther Black Crystal Effect ?
> 
> German car makers have a very conventional color palette. Cool colors have to be specially ordered :banghead: Tired of the Black, White, Gray, Silver, Red and Blue.
> 
> Congrats for the car and thanks for being bold !


They are not even close. 

Black Panther Pearl looks almost like Beluga Brown metallic.


----------



## oaksandnix (Aug 10, 2009)

Exactly how I'd configure one! Merlin Purple, Super Sport seats, LED headlights, I'm assuming Black Optics too?

 So good, congrats on the pickup! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

